# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Si mund te vendosesh pershkrimin e faqes personale ne google?

## FlashMx

Kur kerkojme per ndonje faqe ne internet na del faqja dhe direkt poshte saj te del nje pershkrim i sakte i kesaj faqe. Kur futesh tek faqja ky pershkrim nuk ndodhet ne faqen e pare. Pra shfaqet vetem kur kerkon ne google.
Dua te bej edhe une te njejten gje sepse kur kerkoj per faqen tim ne internet me dalin artikuj dhe jo pershkrim.

Si behet te dale poshte emrit nje pershkrim i faqes kur kerkon ne google?

----------


## driniluka

perdore kodin < meta discretion="bla bla /">  para perfundimit </head>

----------

